# 1187 woes



## psustang89 (Aug 26, 2005)

I recently purchased an 1187 super mag. Remington advertises this gun to be able to cycle all 2 3/4 - 3 1/2 loads with at least 3 1/4 drams of powder. Well, I bought the T model with the 28 inch barrel and didn't read the fine print: "28 inch barrell is not pressure compensated." This meant that I could not cycle ANY 2 3/4 inch loads. Remington informed me that if I bought a longer barrel that it would work just fine. So...I bought a 32 inch barrel for the gun. Can you guess what happened? It still would not cycle the 2 3/4 inch shells. So, now I have over $900 in a turkey gun with 2 barrels. Thus far, Remington has not been very helpful in remedying this situation. Has anyone else encountered any similar problems? Any suggestions? I bought the gun as a multi-purpose gun, and with what I have in it now I could have bought a pump turkey gun and a used over under for not much more. Thanks.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I have the same gun you do in 28". It will not cycle the 2 3/4" shells either. The remington site has a kit you install that says it will then cycle the shells. I hadn't heard about the longer barrel. I only use mine for waterfowl and I like the 3 1/2" shells and have no problems. I do clean it every night after hunting just to be on the safe side. It only takes 5 minutes. I really like the gun.

Good Luck


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Keep it clean or it won't work!


----------



## dbraun911 (Feb 28, 2005)

I was just going out to buy a 1187 special purpose gun.I believe it has the 26'' barrell.this is not the super mag(2 3/4 and 3" shells only)do you think I will have a problem with the smaller shells or is that just the super nag that has that problem?what is a good price to pay(he is asking $325)
thanks


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I had the 1187 special purpose before the super mag and it cycled the small shells fine. You have to keep it clean too,except in warm weather when it is much more forgiving.

I had the special purpose for 8 years and then the barrel cracked right where the gases are ported out. Remington sent me a new one, thought the original must of had some defect. The only thing that happened is it was a single shot as most of the gas escaped out the crack. I really liked that gun too, but when I was buying a new semi auto, I thought I might as well get the 3.5:

Good Hunting


----------

